# Router lift for Freud FT3000vce?



## Tuthmose (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey all,

Painfully ignorant new guy with his first question here. I own a Freud FT3000, and will be mounting it on the right wing of my table saw. I was considering getting a 28"x32" incra top to do so (I know, I know, I can make my own, but time is at a premium for me. I'll make one if I must, though)

I'll be needing to do some real precision work, especially routing acrylic. I know that the FT3000 has the ability for though-the-table depth adjustment, but will it match the precision capabilities of a good lift (.001-.002 increments)? I'm assuming not, but please correct me if I'm wrong.

Long story short, here are the questions:


What lift, if any, will take the FT3000vce? I can't seem to find any - is the router just to big to be lift compatible? I liked the price and features of the unilift from woodpeckers, but it doesn't list the FT3000 as compatible. . .
If there is a lift that will take it, will it fit the 91/4" x 11 3/4" plate hole in the Incra table, or am I going to have to make my own top?
Am I incorrect in seeking such a lift for precision adjust-ability, and should just use the router's own through-the-table adjuster?

Thank you guys for bearing with the noob questions, and thanks in advance for the help,

-Tuthmose


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Ron, and welcome!!

Here's a few of your answers; others will come along with the rest of them. Most router lifts (like the woodpeckers and jessem lifts) are designed for fixed base instead of plunge routers (motors in plunge routers are generally not removeable). The motor is removed from the base and inserted in the lift, since it handles all the lifting duties.

The Woodpeckers, Jessem Mast-R-Lift and Incra versions of those lifts are just a few of the lifts that fit into the incra table.

This is not to say anything bad about mounting a plunge router in a table; many do. Some, such as the 3000 series Freud (new model only) offer above the table bit depth adjustment. There are a few companies making adapters for through the table bit adjustment for certain plunge routers without them (i.e. RouterRaizer).

I cannot speak extensively about plunge routers in a RT as my go-to is a PC 7518 motor in an Incra Mast-R-Lift, but that motor stays there and I use others for hand held use. If this is to be your only router and will be used both in the table and hand held, a plunge is much more flexible for hand use.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Ron I wish i knew more about other routers beside those that i have. I assume that the accuracy you talk about is in height. The thing i would do before that is to try one of the many tools that are for that, Wixey is one that comes to mind. There are others that are manual and use a dial Gage or other measuring systems. The height i would imagine is critical due to the fact that you are cutting part way into the plastic? I wish i could tell if we are on the same track! Others will post as well. Glad you are here. There are those that are far better at answering questions.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ron,

i wouldnt want to comment on the freud router, but most of the newer good routers will have a lift built in that will work just fine. 


even with the more expensive lifts, precision is only as good as the users attention to detail. lots of people think the lifts help a lot. 

but there are lots of woodworkers that produce great works without lifts. 

i am a bass fisherman. i love to look at lures and fishing accessories. 
but in the words of the best angler i know, lots of lures are designed to catch the fisherman, not the fish. so too are the fancy lifts and such. 

lots of people using lifts seem to be new to the routing world. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cozz (Feb 7, 2010)

Tuthmose said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Painfully ignorant new guy with his first question here. I own a Freud FT3000, and will be mounting it on the right wing of my table saw. I was considering getting a 28"x32" incra top to do so (I know, I know, I can make my own, but time is at a premium for me. I'll make one if I must, though)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums *Dave*. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ron - Not sure about the 3000 but if it is similar to the 1700 depth of cut resolution is 1/128th or about .008. You can likely interpolate to .001 or .002 on the scale but repeatability would be an issue. That, and my 1700 has a bit of slop in the lift system so absolute repeatability, even to the 128th is really not achievable. I think for the accuracy you are looking at you are definitely in the market for a lift. 
Good Luck


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

There are two issues here: how much accuracy do you *need* and what can you do to maximize the accuracy you *get*.

As to need, I'll share what I've learned from HarrySin... With seasonal changes in humidity, wood expands and contracts in the hundredths (or more for wide pieces). Keep this in mind, even though you want to choose the tightness of the fit.

As to getting the most accuracy, some hysteresis (slop) exists in anything threaded. Its inherent with the clearances needed to permit the threads to turn. You can minimize this effect by putting gravity on your side. For example, with a router in a RT, always approach the cut height while raising the router. By this I mean that if you need to lower the bit by 1/16", lower it by 1/8" and then raise it back up by 1/16". This way the router doesn't lower itself in the slop during the cut. Gravity helps keep it from raising in any available slop.

Long dissertation for treating it like adjusting cut depth with a plane. If the cut's too deep, you back the blade off and them lower it to where you want it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

wood movement runs perpendicular to the grain. As a rule. 1/32 to 1/16th of an inch per 12 inches of width. Moisture content also comes into play as well as species of wood..


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Dave. You guys aren't going to find any lift to fit the Freud 3000..You'll have to use the above table adjustment built into the router...I know, I have one..As far a accuracy I will suggest you call Freud Customer service. Those guys are the greatest with any help you may need..

Good Luck and Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Cozz (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied for taking the time to help me out. After actually looking at the router I found it was the FT2200VCEP model and not the 3000. Incra doesn't list this model on it's drilling selection, but I had read a post from the Freud rep. "Charles" on the forum that they are all the same. I can't find a price on lift that to me is reasonable anyway, so I'll just try without it. Thanks again for all of your help!
Dave.


----------



## coularma (Nov 22, 2010)

I Have the same prolem with my Freud FT 1700, I have truble to find a lift that fit this machine it loks loike Freud dont want is stuf to fit with any outher Co. !!!!


----------



## Walker (Dec 11, 2010)

This router is table ready. Just be sure that the plate size matches the table.
I bought the Frued bundle. Works well.


----------

